# Hello All. - well done you guys win!



## Gent

If you are reading this from my link, its best to skip to the end of the thread to get the latest. :thumb:

[intro post]

Hi guys. :bounce:

I have been trawling the web looking for what looks like un-biased body building forums. Forums without ranting, slating newbies and impartial advice.

It seems you guys have the best of all worlds.:cool:

I think what swung it was when you saved me $80 on "fake" steroids.

Let me explain&#8230;

After visiting the governments "ask Frank" website I found that owning / taking /importing steroids for PERSIONAL use was not illegal. Infact I cant even be arrested, unless I have enough to be considered a dealer.

I then assumed the guys at roids.com etc we exploiting this "loop hole" to ship them to us, however turns out from what you guys and about 10 other sites are saying is true these are just vitamin pills. - Bloody expensive ones at that.

I must admit I was shocked by the contents of these pills, - sugar, caffeine, Iron&#8230; Nothing to help muscle growth. - So you guys saved me $80, I almost fell for it. I feel quite stupid, but not as stupid as if I gave them $80!!!! :cursing:

As for me; 

I would describe myself as 6' 2" medium/ slim build with a Ectomorph Somatype. I think I am 11 stone 11. Body fat of about 14-16% ish. BMI 23. At age 32, I think I am about the right age to really start training again. I last trained (Karate, -brown belt -[8 years training]) about 5 years ago. But job/ home / DIY has derailed me.

I enjoy shooting (clays- not live stuff) driving my classic and sports cars and watching too much telly with the wife. - yeah, I know that needs to change!

My goals are to loose my (slight) gut and gain upper body mass. I am perfectly happy with my legs, it's just the top that needs sorting. I'd pay for a 6-pac.

I am going to need help and support in all areas including.

Nutrition / suppliments.

Training

General Diet

Steroids -ADVICE, not necessarily taking.

Anything else I have missed?

I have set myself a routine which I have been doing for the last 6 weeks and have had good results. I just need to make sure I keep going. I think I will with your help!

I'd love to run what I have been doing so far past one of the pro's here to get some advice&#8230;.

If any of you are in Hampshire / Berkshire {Uk, England} and fancy a chat and a cup of tea feel free to come over. However expect to be drained of all the advice you have! You never know, I may be able to trade day(s) shooting at my club for Health and fitness advice!

Holy cow, that's just the longest intro thread ever, If you are still awake and reading Well done you! :rockon:


----------



## Guest

Hey Gent,

Welcome to UK-M! A long but insightful first post. UK-M is for me without doubt the best place to obtain advice/info on all things bodybuilding related. If you read through the forum and post your questions in the relevant sections, eg the diet and nutrition forum for your diet and the training sections for your routine etc, we can all help. Best of luck in reaching your goals!


----------



## Gent

Holy cow! Waheed. -you are a monster of a man. (I mean that in a good, complementary and slightly envious way!)

Have you detailed your training and dietary plans anywhere on this site?

(yes I know whatever you do wont work for me, but it would be nice to see what you have been up to.)


----------



## GHS

Great first post mate, I've found myself right at home here. Welcome to the community.

GHS


----------



## TH0R

Gets my vote for best first post ever, beats the "I want big arms, what do I do?" any day

Welcome mate:thumb:


----------



## 7367wells

Welcome to UKM. I hope ya find what you are looking for.

Jim


----------



## Gent

tel3563 said:


> Gets my vote for best first post ever, beats the "I want big arms, what do I do?" any day
> 
> Welcome mate:thumb:


:laugh: I guess the end point is i do want big arms / 6-pac. But I guess i have to decide how much of my life i am willing to change / sacrafice to acchive that.

Looking at the photos of you guys, i dont think i could ever be that big!

You know what? This is the first time i have ever used the web to look at MEN with not much clothes on.... :lol:

I think i am going to post some photos of myself. I think to do a "before" and "after" and also its nice to see who you are talking to. First person to say "chicken breast", "body of a 10 year old boy" or "my daughter is bigger than you" gets a free punch.*

* Unless they are bigger than me, which is quite likley here- DOH! :thumbup1:

classic.


----------



## BigOak

welcome to the forums dude! Gr8 1st post !


----------



## Mars

Welcome to the board, enjoyed reading your post, reps coming your way, hope you enjoy your stay. Damn thats almost poetic.


----------



## newdur

great first post mate

Welcome


----------



## Joshua

Hi there Gent! I hope you have a great time here. I am very pleased that you didn't put any money in the direction of those guys.

Why not post your diet, training, sleep, etc up here and people can make comment.

All the best,

J


----------



## Gent

Joshua said:


> Hi there Gent! I hope you have a great time here. I am very pleased that you didn't put any money in the direction of those guys.
> 
> Why not post your diet, training, sleep, etc up here and people can make comment.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Brace yourself fellas (and ladies) its another HUGE post with about 3-4 threads streaming off.

Joshua you should be a bloomin psychic.

Thankyou everyone else. Everyone here is free and non secretive with advice on all areas, which is refreshing.

I plan to submit everything.

Ok so here is my base line food, sleep, supplements and training. This is what I would call pretty much normal for a married guy in a full time job with normal interests.

This has taken about 6 hours...

Sleep, I tend to have 11:00 -6:45 so that's just under 8 hours.

Training plan.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/50654-gents-breakout-thread-intros.html

Food.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/50651-gents-breakout-thread-intros.html#post737545

Supplements.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/50655-gents-breakout-thread-intros.html#post737562

Then take each one to bits and start from fresh

Either respond on the child threads, or here.

All help is gratefully recieved. :bounce:


----------



## iron head case

welcome onboard


----------



## Gent

Ahhh, there is nothing like being on 24-7 call for the weekend&#8230; It means I get to stay within a 20 minute radius of home and can't do much. But its perfect for research.:laugh:

So this week I have sorted a training plan. - See training thread.(link in above post)

I have sorted nutrition. - See my nutrition thread. .(link in above post)

I am sticking with my current portion of Met-RX Size Up. I am going to add to this a little more creatine, some muscle repair and that's about it.

I can't do any sort of (oral [no way I'm injecting anything - but no dis-rep to anyone who does, just persional pref], legal) Anabolic steroid etc as the misses wants a sprog in the next year or so. So unless there is something I can take that wont effect my "harry monk" I need to abstain.

Let the growing season begin! :beer:

I will get some photos after tonights session and this will be week 1. But its actually week 7 so far.... :rockon:


----------



## Gent

Ok, im going to turn my thread in to a bit of a blog, on how I started. -If this bores you silly feel free to unsubscribe.

Dodgy northern accent "Week one in the big brother house and Gent is hurting"

So what has week 1 taught me&#8230; (This is week 7 of my training, -which was a bit wrong in its dynamics, but this is week one of you guys style training, 3 workouts a week (arms/chest/abs - back/abs - leg day!) and a better diet.)

1) I can't eat anywhere near enough. I am now eating 3 times more protein than before but I am still just missing my targets. But as time goes on I am doing better. I will hit my nutrition targets next week as I will be better set up, diversity is the winner, different fish, meat, etc.. .

2) DO NOT over train! I overdid it Monday and have slightly hurt one muscle on the top of my arm. This is a frustrating setback. I have a guy at work who trains regularly going to come to my place at the weekend to help me with technique. -I think this is going to be a big help.

3) Creatine and Touraine mix before training makes me buzz, it's a winner. I cant have caffeine, which is a shame so Touraine is the next best thing.

4) Different people have different opinions on the best way to train, often both people are right - FOR THEM. You need to decide which is best for you.

5) I have learned that my protein mix [Met-Rx extreme size-up] is best drunk within 20 minutes after exercise. As the protein is used by the body in about 30 minutes&#8230; Unlike meat and fish protein which takes 2-7 hours, so is best eaten during the day.

6) Supplements. I think Glutamine at 3+ grams a day is important, as is a mult-vitamin [with Iron], a trace level of Creatine at 3g's a day and then 7g's on training days.

(so since i started this)

My arms feel huge, my gut is reduced, my chest looks less like a pidgeon.I'm still ok with my legs but i wont leave them out anymore.

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## TH0R

Gent said:


> I will get some photos after tonights session and this will be week 1. But its actually week 7 so far.... :rockon:


 :whistling:


----------



## Gent

Perv! :lol:

Just joking big fella.

My bloody camera batteries decided to crap out and it took 8 hours to charge. I'll try to get something on tonight.

Its quite embarrassing as I think I am about average for a 32 year old male in a "seated" desk job. But compared to you guys I am a uber super gimp.

Leave it with me. It will happen. :blush:


----------



## Gent

[if a mod/admin would like to get these pictures in to the tread in a decent size i'd be most greatfull. ]

Hi all. :bounce:

As promised here are my photos. Lets hope these become "before" and I post another set in a year! :cool2:

So "as an am" as Frank Zappa said.

6' 2"

80 KG

body fat 14-16

skinny, with a slight gut!

Age 32.

http://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt273/bob-luster/1.jpg

http://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt273/bob-luster/2.jpg

http://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt273/bob-luster/3.jpg

http://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt273/bob-luster/4.jpg

http://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt273/bob-luster/5.jpg

*TEL*!!!! this next shot is dedicated to you; :tongue: :thumb:

http://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt273/bob-luster/6.jpg

http://i619.photobucket.com/albums/tt273/bob-luster/7.jpg


----------



## TH0R

Hows the training going?


----------



## Gent

tel3563 said:


> Hows the training going?


Tel, you are going to wish you never asked&#8230;. :whistling:

So posted my pictures above&#8230;

I need to record my bits here anyway, so here goes.

As I am learning, what you do outside the Gym is more important than in. I am finding food is most important.

Right.

*FOOD*

I have got food sorted. (each day)

2 grams of proteen per Kg of body weight

A goal of 4-5 grams of carbs per KG of body weight

And fat at 40-50g a day.

{I am trying to bulk up and lose my 'slight' gut [see photos above]. I think that's right?}

Eating every 2.5 hours or so&#8230; Mixing protein sources from fish and chicken, steak etc. Infact I am just eating rice and a 'Vietnamese river cobbler' -which was on my local TESCO's fish counter. Its very nice&#8230;

My carbs and Kcals are a little low, but I just can't eat enough, even with the shakes. Lets see how I get on.

*Supplements*

L-Glutimine . 1 gram morning and night and 2 grams are in my shake also

Carb/Proteen mix from Me-REX, - directly after training, or during the day on non training days.

Creatine and tourine mixe before workout. So that's 5g's on training days and then 2.5 g's on non training days.

BCCA's after each workout.

Cod liver oil and Glousamine tab daily

Multi Vitamin +Iron daily.

There are all sorts of other bits in the Met-RX size up also.

I have also got a tub of standard Whey protein and try to have that with a meal each day.

*Steroids.*

Nothing, as I need natural gains first. The misses also wants to sprogulate so I cant risk damaging my harry monk at the moment. I have plenty of money so may look at HGH later on&#8230;

*Training.*

I am going with the 3 day split for now. Using 3 sets of 7 on each exercise. I will run this for 6 weeks.

Monday - chest, shoulders, traps, triceps.

Tuesday - rest

Wednesday [squash -am] then pm- Leg day! {quads, hams,glutes,calves}

Thursday - rest and hurt&#8230;

Friday - Back, Biceps ABS.

Sat- DIY, dig garden, normal family life

Sunday, as above but with a 2 hour hardcore mountain bike ride.

Each training session lasts just over an hour. BUT that's mainly because I am having to mess with my weights and bars. I will buy some new bar-dum-bells. If it was just training I would be in and out in about 50 minutes.

I have a year planner on my wall. I am ticking off the days. My first goal is in 6 weeks. I want to look "gym-fit" in 6 weeks.

My weight amounts are stupidly low. For example

Deadlift 50KG - (but I have run out of weights and room on the bar!!!){will buy a new one}

Incline dumbbell press 13kg each arm

Preacher curl 17 kg each arm

*My most important lessons learned this week*

Warm-up sets and squeezing the muscle just exercised after the 3 sets have finished. YOU MUST do warm-up sets [well I have to].

Drink the protein carb shake within 30 minutes of exercise.

Never train legs and then ride the mountain bike for 2 hours the next day, because it hurts like having a rugby ball inserted in your sphincter. :lol:

Anyone still awake? :beer:


----------



## TH0R

Gent said:


> Tel, you are going to wish you never asked&#8230;. :whistling:
> 
> So posted my pictures above&#8230;
> 
> I need to record my bits here anyway, so here goes.
> 
> As I am learning, what you do outside the Gym is more important than in. I am finding food is most important.
> 
> Right.
> 
> *FOOD*
> 
> I have got food sorted. (each day)
> 
> 2 grams of proteen per Kg of body weight Not enough imo, 1-2 per lb bw, start at 1.5
> 
> A goal of 4-5 grams of carbs per KG of body weight I'd aim for a balance with protein, which is nearer 4g's per kg
> 
> And fat at 40-50g a day. Not enough, make sure its not saturated sh1te, you want efa's
> 
> {I am trying to bulk up and lose my 'slight' gut [see photos above]. I think that's right?}
> 
> Eating every 2.5 hours or so&#8230; Mixing protein sources from fish and chicken, steak etc. Infact I am just eating rice and a 'Vietnamese river cobbler' -which was on my local TESCO's fish counter. Its very nice&#8230; Will have to try Cobbler
> 
> Does it taste like an old boot:laugh:
> 
> My carbs and Kcals are a little low, but I just can't eat enough, even with the shakes. Lets see how I get on.
> 
> *Supplements*
> 
> L-Glutimine . 1 gram morning and night and 2 grams are in my shake also Glutamine? On waking, post WO, before bed
> 
> Carb/Proteen mix from Me-REX, - directly after training, or during the day on non training days. Watch the Carb/Protein mix's, they are notorious for using sugar for added carbs.
> 
> I would think your metabolism has slowed down sufficiently at your age to not
> 
> need a carb/heavy calorie shake, stick to whey protein imo. Carbs are easy
> 
> to get, Oats are my favourite, in water with whey protein.
> 
> Creatine and tourine mixe before workout. So that's 5g's on training days and then 2.5 g's on non training days. Not a big fan of the Creatine
> 
> BCCA's after each workout.
> 
> Cod liver oil and Glousamine tab daily Glucosamine is good, CLO good, try and add EPO as well
> 
> Multi Vitamin +Iron daily.
> 
> There are all sorts of other bits in the Met-RX size up also.
> 
> I have also got a tub of standard Whey protein and try to have that with a meal each day. With a meal? Most use Whey as a meal replacement, ie I have 50g Whey
> 
> 100g Oats, tbsp EV Olive Oil on my 10 Oclock break. 705 calories, 25g fats, 69g Carbs, 55g Protein
> 
> *Steroids.*
> 
> Nothing, as I need natural gains first. The misses also wants to sprogulate so I cant risk damaging my harry monk at the moment. *I have plenty of money* so may look at HGH later on&#8230; Forget about AAS for now, build a base first. What do you do for a living?
> 
> *Training.*
> 
> I am going with the 3 day split for now. Using 3 sets of 7 on each exercise. I will run this for 6 weeks. 3 sets of 7?? IMO your workouts need some looking at
> 
> Put down exercises etc, don't do legs after playing squash:rolleyes:
> 
> You have plenty of money, get a gardener:thumbup1:
> 
> Monday - chest, shoulders, traps, triceps.
> 
> Tuesday - rest
> 
> Wednesday [squash -am] then pm- Leg day! {quads, hams,glutes,calves}
> 
> Thursday - rest and hurt&#8230;
> 
> Friday - Back, Biceps ABS.
> 
> Sat- DIY, dig garden, normal family life
> 
> Sunday, as above but with a 2 hour hardcore mountain bike ride.
> 
> Each training session lasts just over an hour. BUT that's mainly because I am having to mess with my weights and bars. I will buy some new bar-dum-bells. If it was just training I would be in and out in about 50 minutes.
> 
> I have a year planner on my wall. I am ticking off the days. My first goal is in 6 weeks. I want to look "gym-fit" in 6 weeks.
> 
> My weight amounts are stupidly low. For example
> 
> Deadlift 50KG - (but I have run out of weights and room on the bar!!!){will buy a new one}
> 
> Incline dumbbell press 13kg each arm
> 
> Preacher curl 17 kg each arm
> 
> *My most important lessons learned this week*
> 
> Warm-up sets and squeezing the muscle just exercised after the 3 sets have finished. YOU MUST do warm-up sets [well I have to].
> 
> Drink the protein carb shake within 30 minutes of exercise.
> 
> Never train legs and then ride the mountain bike for 2 hours the next day, because it hurts like having a rugby ball inserted in your sphincter. :lol:
> 
> Anyone still awake? :beer:


----------



## Gent

Cheers Tel.

As I cant seem to get the quotes to work for me, your points and questions 1-by-1.

Proteen, based on the Kent State university findings from their scientific study, I set my amount to 2 grams per KB. Their finding said that between 1.4-and 2.4 grams per day is optimum for gains. Any more than 2.4 grams and the gains were no different.

This is also the recommended amount from Susan Kleiner from her book Power Eating (3rd edition), ISBN-13 978-0-7360-6698-3

Her recommendations for Carbs are also 7g's per KG. - but I must admit I agree with you, I cant hit that amount&#8230;

My fat amount is lower as i want to lower my overall body fat.

Believe it or not the River Cobbler was really really nice. I had it cold with rice. :cool2:

L-Glutamine being Glutamine, yeah&#8230; Not sure what the L means, maybe because its powder, in the capsules.

Molecular formula: C5H10N2O3

Met-Rx extreme Size up apparently has little or no "bad" sugar. The ingredients are here. I believe I need the carbs and the protein as one without the other is not idea. Page 44 Power Eating, from the University study quoted above.



54g Metamyosyn muscle mass protein


81g complex carbohydrates


3g muscle building creatine


3g glutamine


No fructose or aspartame


"I have plenty of money" - I just re-read that, sorry I sound like a willy waving tosser. I should have said, I have average income. I work as a Network Security Specialist and part time arms / guns / amo dealer. Yes I agree, no AAS or anything for a while. I should have said that better.

So the exercise plan I am following is Muscle and fitness magazine Feb 2009 page 83.

But I have removed some of the bits, as it was tough to get through. I have dropped the 30 sets at the ends...

Remember I can't do squats yet as I don't have adequate equipment!

cant rotate image. i give up. :cursing:

I assumed the Magazine would have it right? - but i guess maybe not! :confused1:










Oh i dont know. I'm just trying to follow a combination of the advice i have been given... :confused1:

Its hard to know who to trsut and or listen to. :innocent: :confused1:


----------



## TH0R

Gent said:


> Cheers Tel.
> 
> As I cant seem to get the quotes to work for me, your points and questions 1-by-1.
> 
> Proteen, based on the Kent State university findings from their scientific study, I set my amount to 2 grams per KB. Their finding said that between 1.4-and 2.4 grams per day is optimum for gains. Any more than 2.4 grams and the gains were no different.
> 
> This is also the recommended amount from Susan Kleiner from her book Power Eating (3rd edition), ISBN-13 978-0-7360-6698-3 Link me the study please, I'm interested:thumbup1:
> 
> Her recommendations for Carbs are also 7g's per KG. - but I must admit I agree with you, I cant hit that amount&#8230; This doesn't make sense, also what type of Carbs?
> 
> My fat amount is lower as i want to lower my overall body fat. Fat is not related to how
> 
> much fat you eat, efa's are essential in your diet (for losing weight)
> 
> Believe it or not the River Cobbler was really really nice. I had it cold with rice.
> 
> L-Glutamine being Glutamine, yeah&#8230; Not sure what the L means, maybe because its powder, in the capsules.
> 
> Molecular formula: C5H10N2O3
> 
> Met-Rx extreme Size up apparently has little or no "bad" sugar. The ingredients are here. I believe I need the carbs and the protein as one without the other is not idea. Page 44 Power Eating, from the University study quoted above.
> 
> 
> 
> 54g Metamyosyn muscle mass protein
> 
> 
> 81g complex carbohydrates
> 
> 
> 3g muscle building creatine
> 
> 
> 3g glutamine
> 
> 
> No fructose or aspartame
> 
> 
> "I have plenty of money" - I just re-read that, sorry I sound like a willy waving tosser. I should have said, I have average income. I work as a Network Security Specialist and part time arms / guns / amo dealer. Yes I agree, no AAS or anything for a while. I should have said that better.
> 
> So the exercise plan I am following is Muscle and fitness magazine Feb 2009 page 83.
> 
> But I have removed some of the bits, as it was tough to get through. I have dropped the 30 sets at the ends...
> 
> Remember I can't do squats yet as I don't have adequate equipment! Forget the M&F
> 
> , they don't know your geneticsI would look at this link whttp://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/2444-tips-beginners.htmlorkouts
> 
> cant rotate image. i give up. :cursing:
> 
> I assumed the Magazine would have it right? - but i guess maybe not! :confused1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i dont know. I'm just trying to follow a combination of the advice i have been given... :confused1:
> 
> Its hard to know who to trsut and or listen to. :innocent: :confused1:


that workout is sh1te mate

Read the stickys on this forum, there written by real people who train


----------



## Gent

tel3563 said:


> that workout is sh1te mate
> 
> Read the stickys on this forum, there written by real people who train


 

Right, sorry got held up. No link to the Study, it's a Library research job. But if you search for optimum protein across the web, for muscle 2.4 grams per KG seems to be the winner. But I take your point; to lose fat you need more protein Kcals than usual from your daily balance. From what I am seeing 35 % Protein 40 % carbs 25% fat, or there about is the winner to build and lose fat.&#8230;

you asked about carbs;

Carbs must be "good carbs", from brown rice, brown pasta, brown bread, sweet potato&#8230; etc etc.

I have taken the advice from several of you and got myself some protein to take in the morning. Unflavoured, so I hope I can just drop it in my T, or orange juice. I bloody hope so as I have 2.5 KG's coming!!!!!!

I cant get everything (food, sups, training) right, it's too much too soon. I am trimming each area each day&#8230;.

Lucky for me a guy at work has taken me under his wing for training. He has a body like Arnie, so he must be doing something right!!!


----------



## TH0R

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad to hear you are sticking with it mate, there is a lot to learn, so it's damn near impossible to get it all right at the same time. Some of us are still trying to get it right after years in the gym , so don't worry.


..............and just when you think you've learnt enough someone tells you

your doing it all wrong:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gent

So last night was "day 1", which is the big push at the start of the week, which I do shoulders, tri's, traps, chest.

I am now on my 3rd week of this routine. I this week put most the weights up by 3 KG! some were up 2kg and just 1 exercise stayed the same (lateral raise, I find that hard!). I am happy by my gains though. :cool2:

I managed to do everything, I am not too sore today, I am really pleased. I am however a bit gutted that my (slight) gut has not gone. :confused1:

After 3 weeks of healthy eating and exercise I think a gleaming 6-pac may be a little too much to expect&#8230; 

I must admit intensity is causing me issues at the moment. With the weights I have I am having issues getting the intensity hard enough. But when I get the new weights (cast iron as apposed to sand filled vinyl) it will be easier.

I have now taken measurements around my stomach chest, biceps, calfs, etc. I hope that when I look back on these in another 6 weeks I will see some marked improvement to encourage me.


----------



## Gent

What a good week. 

I am now staring to understand this business. I am having daily revelations about what works and what doesn't.

I want to walk up to fat people and say, "I KNOW why you are fat". I want to walk up to big musically blokes and say "I understand why you are big." 

I feel ashamed; I never fully understood the relationships between what we eat and how we look. You are what you eat! It's so true! Even if you eat 'healthy' that's not going to gain muscle or lose weight. I have always eaten healthy but just not fully grasped the full picture.

As for training&#8230;.

I am tweaking as time goes on, dropping some routines and adding some. The new weights will really help; I also have deadlift setup in the garage and am making some squat stands.

The guy I am training with and being mentored by really seems to know his stuff and has a body to match. He is also highly intelligent, he's a technical authority at work, so I know he has brains.

I have got my supplements in order. I think its just now a matter of time and patience.

I am going through Protein powder at a shocking rate!!! But then its only morning, post work out and pre bed. So I am not relying on it for all, most is coming from fish eggs and meat.

The only problem is I am now not sleeping as well (assume it's the raised testosterone) and I have to get up for a slash every night at about 3-4am which is a real pain. Even if I stop drinking water at 9:30 I still need a 3-4 am slash&#8230; :confused1:

One thing I am not agreeing with is the 'get 8 hours sleep' thing. I think that should say, 'get adequate sleep'. That varies from person to person and age etc, I feel horrid if I have much more than 7 hours.

I want to set a quantifiable goal for later in the year, is there a show or something {obviously not to compete, to go watch and reward myself} ? The Mr Olympia thing in Germany looks good. That's October so that could be good, but something in the UK would be better!

I am not missing crisps, chocolate, alcahol, white bread, white rice, white pasta etc. :beer:

This week's biggest lesson is. Unflavoured Whey Protein tastes like baby sick, Lama vomit and tramp jizz mixed with river water and sour icecream. Never drink it. - I have now purchased some shares in Nes-Quick to mix with the 2.5 GK sack from MyProtein.co.uk. :laugh:


----------



## dawse

A really good read hun!

& welcome to UK M...cos I havent welcomed you yet! :thumb:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gent

dawse said:


> A really good read hun!
> 
> & welcome to UK M...cos I havent welcomed you yet! :thumb:
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Heeeeello, you'r a sweet young thing are'nt you... I say....










Just joking. But-Is that really you in the photo? -struth... :thumbup1:

cheers, thats why i came here, the people are so nice.


----------



## dawse

Gent said:


> Heeeeello, you'r a sweet young thing are'nt you... I say....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just joking. But-Is that really you in the photo? -struth... :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers, thats why i came here, the people are so nice.


 :blush: :blush:

Yup, thats me hun!

You're nice...you can stay! LOL! :wub:


----------



## Gent

dawse said:


> :blush: :blush:
> 
> Yup, thats me hun!
> 
> You're nice...you can stay! LOL! :wub:


Don't panic, I'm not a stalker&#8230; But I was checking out the before and after photos on your page. What's the time lapse between the two? Is there a thread or a blog chronicling your transition?


----------



## Gent

Hi Tel...

PHOTOS BELOW!!!!!

...and those of you who are still sticking with this reading my updates. In answer to Tels questions from Thursday.... 

World renounced idiot and world leader George Bush once said, "we, have known unknowns, and things we know we don't know" Well to be honest I know how he felt!

To put that in to context I am now starting to understand what I don't know!!!!:laugh:

I am sure I have the diet sorted, but every time one person says its right someone else says its wrong...

Remembering my target to remove body fat and build lean bulk, I am going with 2,500 Kcal a day with 240 (960 Kcal) grams of protein, 246 (984 Kcal) carbs and 65 (590 Kcal) grams fat. This is biased on my body weight of 81 KG.

Broken down an average day is

7:00 protein shake 30g, porridge,raisins

9:30 brown bread, 50g chicken / tuna + fruit

12:00 brown rice, mince / chicken / fish

15:00 brown bread, 50g chicken / tuna + fruit

*On workout days workout here*

17:30 met rex shake 45g

19:30 evening meal, meat and a slow carb.

10:30 Casein Protein 30g.

Workouts are the 3 day split. That I have devised with the guy I train with. Who is helping me in leaps and bounds with form. Its funny I normally know when I am doing it wrong because it feels to easy!!! I can get intensity right these days, its just if I up the weight too much form go's out the window! Cardo is just squash on a rest day and a bike ride on a rest day, I am trying to walk more, as my job is 100% seated....

I have incorporated a leg day with dead lifts and squats (hurrah, he listened I hear you say). I dead lifted 60KG with my new weights and I did ache at all the next day so I know I can up that next time. I am staring cautiously as its obvious deadlift could cause injury to an inexperienced fool like me...

Tel asked about why I got a dumbbell bench. 2 reasons, I am using my seated bench press at the moment, which I know is not as good, but I just don't have the room at the moment to have a proper bench press. The second reason is most of the stuf I am doing needs a bench. I can also just make or buy some bench press stands and use them with the dumbbell bench later.

Oh I don't know, my gut is getting a little smaller but I had hoped a little faster results...

Anyway on to the photos;

Supliments. 30G on waking of Whey, then after workout the metrex 40g, then before bed the Casein 30G.










My new bench and weights, rebook ones (belonging to the misses) are great for initial warm- up sets...










My all in one Gym, used for seated rows, preacher curl pad, butterfly, pull downs and on leg day leg extensions and curls. This forms a small part of my routine... I'm listening to you guys and I am trying to have the large movements....










No don't worry I haven't just been doing Biceps, I just do them once a week, I am really pleased with the definition on my shoulder and biceps etc...










The bump that's tiny on the top of the arm is a (huge for me) tricep. I never had one of them before!










Well, there is fat on my pecs, but they are not moobs.










I have the top of a 6 pac, but it a keg underneath....










I look like you guys, if you had been starved for a year or two....










Calves, could be worse...










Home made squat stands, hope to use them on the next leg day!










And and nice little story to finish. We have a weekly meeting at work with cakes and coffee. I haven't had the cakes or coffee for the last 2 months, so my boss has now taken my lifestyle change on-board. So as usual he got cakes, but for me he got a lean chicken breast brown bread roll, grapes and fresh orange!!!! - Do I just have the best boss in the world or what??? :thumb:


----------



## TH0R

You have a good boss there gent

I can see some good changes from the last photos, well done:thumbup1:

*note* resize the photos a tad smaller 

Diet, you need to up the cals when you feel results start to wain, I'd also cut

the carbs and up the EFA's, EVOO in the shakes and maybe some natty PB

would do the trick, don't go mad on the bread mate, its not the best source

of Carbs tbh, although I love wheatgerm bread I make sure I only have my 4

slices in the morning.

JMO though:rolleyes:

Nice work, keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## Gent

I feel a bit under the weather today ( and the past few days). I hope I am fighting of a cold and not having some sort of vitamin / Protein overdose! All the guys at work have it, I feel like I have the mumps. I am all swollen around the neck, head heavy, eyes hurt, bunged up. I think my lymphatic system is taking a beating. Not sure if I should back of the vit tabs, protein, etc or maybe they are saving me!&#8230; -Let's just hope I am fighting a cold.

Remembering I am having brown rice for lunch (and I am a little sick of it as it is), what can I swap the bread for?

I understand everything else however "EVOO in the shakes and maybe some natty PB would do the trick" I don't understand? :blush:

Still no alcahol, chocolate or crisps for a good few weeks now... :cool2:


----------



## TH0R

extra virgin olive oil, Peanut Butter (meridian)from H and barret:thumbup1:

get well soon, your not od ing on vits and protein:rolleyes:


----------



## dawse

Gent said:


> Don't panic, I'm not a stalker&#8230; But I was checking out the before and after photos on your page. What's the time lapse between the two? Is there a thread or a blog chronicling your transition?


The before and after photos had a gap of 12 weeks...that was my first attempt to diet down.

I dont really keep a journal as I am totally pants usually at keeping them up to date! 

Maybe I should start one???


----------



## Gent

dawse said:


> The before and after photos had a gap of 12 weeks...that was my first attempt to diet down.
> 
> I dont really keep a journal as I am totally pants usually at keeping them up to date!
> 
> Maybe I should start one???


12 weeks? 12 weeks? 12 weeks?

How on earth did you slim down that fast in 12 weeks? That's unbelievable!

I am truly speechless. :wub:

-Well ok maybe I am not. - or this would be a short post! 

Don't get me wrong you were not a huge whale at the beginning, you were just kind of a normal mother and wife found in houses all across the uk. Its just the transformation is so stark.

I think your story needs telling. Take a few hours and write it all up and add the photos on the way. I think most newbies (like me for example) take more heart from someone like you who has made the change more than some of the huge guys on here who appear to have been monsters from day 1!!!!

PS, we all have lives off the web, so don't worry about keeping it up to date, infact some of the best blogs are updated every month or so anyway. :beer:


----------



## Gent

So what have I learned this week? Well, carbs for one. When cutting weight the magazines and anecdotal evidence on the web seems to say have a few low carb days (100-150g) then some high carb days (300g). This apparently helps cut fat but keeps the muscle plump!

I'll try it for a few weeks.

This guy is my inspiration this week. If he can do it, then i can easily!!!

http://www.muscle-fitness.co.uk/79.html

Squats are so, so hard. I just can't believe how difficult it is. My problem is flexibility; I can't believe I struggle to get my hands back far enough to hold the bar behind my head. I'm just not flexible enough. It makes the bar sit on the knobble on the back of my neck, which is too far forward. I have put some pipe lagging on the bar and can just get my fingers round and it does just about sit in the right place. More flexibility training for me then.

Then lets move on to dead lifts. How is a 6' 2" guy with long legs supposed to dead lift? When I bend forward my knees are well and truly in the way of the bar, it's a night mare. I think I'm going to take a video and get you guys to work out what's wrong.

This week see's me moving to a four day split. It's an amalgamation of google results from "4 days splits", chatting with the guy that trains at work and some of the routines on here.

I haven't slept properly now for a good 3-4 weeks. Its really starting to affect me. Infact that's my biggest problem so far, waking every 1.5 hours... Not the training, not the food, just the lack of sleep. - I just cant!


----------



## Gent

Two blog updates in a week? - do i not have a life? :laugh:

Really pleased, went out for a cheat night meal last night, my first really in 6 weeks. I ended up having only 2 bottles of beer and ribs, which could have been much worse. I find I don't want to eat huge portions these days. I felt fulfilled and am happy to go back to rice and chicken / tuna!

The friends we went out with have not seen me for about 6 weeks, they were both taken aback by how different I looked. Before I told them what I have been doing (weights and diet) they both commented on how much thinner on the gut and bigger on the arms and chest I looked. :thumb:

This was further backed up by the smiles I got from the pretty young waitress (you would fellas!) and a girl on another table (who was average, maybe a 3 pinter). That was a nice feeling that I haven't had for a few years. :cool2:

The Squats and dead lifts I did before I left also worked properly. I managed to get 40KG on the squat bar without falling over hurting my bony back or damaging my back. I don't ache today either. So I think I can safely up that to 70-80KG. Remember I have never squatted before...

Now if I can only work out why I cant sleep at night? :cursing:


----------



## flexwright

hi and welcome to uk muscle


----------



## Gent

Had another great week. The weights are going up, but the form is still the same. Which I think is good, for a beginner. The guys I train with are keeping me on the right track&#8230;- hope! -I am trying to never sacrifice from for ego. Not that it's much ego at the puny weights I am lifting. :thumb:

Yesterday was Day 1 (leg day!) of the new 4 day split. I managed to squat and deadlift 75KG each which for me was frankly amazing. (That was for 3 sets of 7 reps.) With my bodyweight at 82 KG, that's not far from body weight. I could have gone for body weight but with Skiing 2 weeks away I didn't want to damage myself just before Skiing&#8230;. My knees are a little "floaty" this morning, but don't feel bad. After the deadlifts i could feel the two big muscles at the bottom of my back really big, but i dont have any pain.  -(i think)

Everyone round me at work is falling sick. I am desperately trying to stay healthy. Here's hoping!

Diet is becoming second nature, whihc is the thing i thought i would be unable to cope with. :cool2:


----------



## TH0R

Deadlifts and Squats on same day are a big no no imo, deadlifts work your back, stiff leg

deads work the hamstrings

The weight doesn't matter at all for the first few months, concentrate on correct form

on both these exercises and don't do deads with squats, unless there stiff legged:thumbup1:


----------



## Gent

No updates here for a while..... No I haven't given up after 8 weeks&#8230;. 

Infact just the opposite. I am really trying to push myself over the next 8 weeks. Before my holiday in Malta, not sure if my goal of "Spedos" is realistic though. I don't mind not being huge, I just don't want anything other than a flat stomach.

Just ordered £100 worth of new sups to see what difference they make as a test&#8230;.

So that's

Fat loss

Green tea extract, carnitine. (cant have Caffeine, as I am a bit sensitive to it, - yes I know the green tea extract has 80mg per tab&#8230; )

Strength

Beta-alanine, BCCA's, creatine, glutamine, taurine, tribulus,

pre workout

Arginine, Citrulline Malate (yes i know caffine here would be good. ;-( )

General

Multi-vit, Multi-vit-B, Glucasomine, cod liver oil.

Basically that's most of the 5 * sups for the Flex sups book, with this months mag. I'll try them for 8 weeks, see if there is much difference.

I figured I will be training anyway and eating 30 grams of protein every 2-3 hours, so I think £100 is a fair gamble, to see if there is any improvement. If not I have only lost £100 and given it a try. £100 divided by 8 weeks is only £13 a week, I used to spend that on crisps and chocolate. - oh the shame ;-(

I also will make a conscious effort to lose the remains of my gut, which means more cardio. I want to do 30 mins a day, as a minimum. But doing it is damn hard.

Last week I didn't train as I was Skiing, I took protein shakes and bars with me. Although I couldn't eat as I should have, I think a week of "good" normal food is no harm. There was not much I could do as it was a fully catered chalet. I made sure I had regularly spaced protein and carbs, I also didn't have much alcohol, which was amazing. The hosts were good and gave me more meat and free eggs. I managed to eat little or no chocolate, apart from on the slopes as pure energy!

Unfortunately I seem to have got ill after Skiing. I have a shocking cold. I am on the 1000mg Vit-C, Echinacea etc but am still getting worse. Not happy. I think I will have to take another week off. REALLY ANGRY. - That's two weeks without a single weight lifted. :cursing: f3cking a4ngry. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

I had so much planned for when I got back, laying about in bed was not one of them. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH&#8230; :cursing:


----------



## Gent

I feel a little better today. :thumb:

Infact I think I may just try Triceps-abs.

Just some small muscles to get back in to it. I think I'll take it light and see what happens.

I cant find much data on training when ill, obviously I know that pushing your immune system too much is not a good idea. But on the other hand training can release endorphins and can strengthen you.

Although saying that after what I just coughed up I need a horse vet and a shot gun. :lol:


----------



## Joshua

> Just some small muscles to get back in to it. I think I'll take it light and see what happens.
> 
> I cant find much data on training when ill, obviously I know that pushing your immune system too much is not a good idea. But on the other hand training can release endorphins and can strengthen you.


If the illness is a cold/flu like symptoms - sore throat, blocked nose or headaches then it maybe immune suppression related to exercise (or compounded by exercise). If this is the case then exercise should be avoided, particularly cardio. If you really have to train then weights on small body with several minutes recovery between sets to avoid aerobic loading, and take extra rest at any point if you get out of breath.

Endorphins can make you feel better but will not necessarily make you stronger, ie it is the perception of symptoms is affected, rather than the root cause.

Get well soon,

J


----------



## Gent

Joshua said:


> If the illness is a cold/flu like symptoms - sore throat, blocked nose or headaches then it maybe immune suppression related to exercise (or compounded by exercise). If this is the case then exercise should be avoided, particularly cardio. If you really have to train then weights on small body with several minutes recovery between sets to avoid aerobic loading, and take extra rest at any point if you get out of breath.
> 
> Endorphins can make you feel better but will not necessarily make you stronger, ie it is the perception of symptoms is affected, rather than the root cause.
> 
> Get well soon,
> 
> J


Hi J, thanks. - I didnt train in the end. The misses said the same as you, but in a "you will get sicker" way! 

I just felt too dog rough.

Today however, I feel 98%, I just have a hacking cough and a bit of snot&#8230;

I'm back Baby!

Let leg day commence!

I took the first day of the Tribulus [for any newbies reading, not a steroid, just a herbal test producer...] and all the other sups yesterday as a test and no problems yet.... -Unless you count the yellow ****. :laugh:


----------



## Gent

Hello my friends. Here are my video updates for this week.

I feel much better after 2 weeks off sick, but i am still not 100%.

But, on with the show.... -got to be BIG (one day)!!!! :thumb:

http://s619.photobucket.com/albums/tt273/bob-luster/?action=view&current=weights.flv

http://s619.photobucket.com/albums/tt273/bob-luster/?action=view&current=sups.flv


----------



## Guest

tel3563 said:


> Gets my vote for best first post ever, beats the "I want big arms, what do I do?" any day
> 
> Welcome mate:thumb:


i second that, a late welcome, but welcome dude lol


----------



## Guest

nice home set up btw


----------



## Gent

Mrdaveyk said:


> nice home set up btw


Although I love my home set up and for the moment it does the job, I have been turned by the Jay Cutler DVD I have showing Golds Gyms in the US. They are so huge with so much equipment&#8230; Sometimes I wish I didn't live in the middle of nowhere so I could be near a large city (like London) so I could use a HUGE gym&#8230;

Thanks for your kind comments, when it comes to weights etc everyone here is really helpful and kind.


----------



## Gent

Its pretty cool, Im starting to get to the point now where I can see which areas need more work. Well obviously everywhere needs loads of work, but I can see some areas that need more! :laugh:

I am trying to get my fat burning to 2-3 times a week, with fair progress. My "operation Tris" worked quite well, my triceps (compared to you lot) are still tiny but the extra boost has helped them to an all time PB. :cool2:

Next week will see the start of operation LAT annihilation. I am trying to spend 6 or so weeks on a underdeveloped body part to speed it up. (operation Triceps will continue, but focus will be changed to operation LAT annihilation).

I have been looking at big guys and the thing they seem to have is good lats, I just seem to have ribs (ok slight exaggeration)!!! -this will change, Jay Cutler better start putting in extra hours as I'm coming &#8230;. :lol:

So I will be adding wide grip pull ups on my wall bar, upping my lat pull down reps (as I have maxed out my amateur machine) as well as the standard Lat stuff.

Food continues to go ok, I am not missing chocolate or crisps anymore or infact even beer. For me complete abstinence from these is the only option as once I get the taste I have to stuff myself.

I have been re-counting my protein intake (protein only showed here)

Breakfast 30g (shake)

9:45 chicken 100g (25 g protein)

Midday 100g mince (25 g protein)

15:00 100g chicken (25g protein)

18:45 30g (post workout shake)

7:30 evening meal 30g (+10g Casein) in some food or other

9:30 Casein protein 30g (and whey 10g)

So that give's me a daily total of about 200 grams of protein, 75% from real food.

So that's a body weight of 82KG so that's about 2.4 grams of protein per KG of body weight. Which is smack bang in the middle of the advice I have found, remember I am trying to cut fat as well as build.

I think I will get some raw liquid egg whites from myprotein.co.uk and start adding them each meal to supplement.

Just listening to Motorhead at the moment. It helps!

:rockon:


----------



## Gent

There's no fool like a newbie. Oh how I laughed. I am such an idiot. :cursing:

So I have been carefully calculating my slow carbs and avoiding chocolate and sweets etc. So I have been hitting my carbs pretty much bang on most days. What I neglected to look at was sugar (fructose) carbs. - This explains why my gut is only reduced and not gone. I couldn't work out what I was doing wrong, why I had not lost my gut totally, I have really stepped up everything. Don't get me wrong my current diet is perfect for gaining mass and maintain lean weight, but I need to drop a few % in body fat.

It was only after seeing the sugar RDA on a bag of apples that I realized my mistake!

Lets look at a days food. (sugar only) :lol: {i am such an idiot}

Breakfast, porridge (8% of daily sugar)

With 30g Raisons (25% of daily sugar)

With dried fruit (25% of daily sugar)

With fresh orange juce (30% of daily sugar)

SO THAT'S best part of 80% of my daily sugar in one meal!!!!!!!!!

Then mid morning I would have a plum (20% daily sugar)

Lunch apple (20% of sugar)

Afternoon plum (20% of daily sugar)

(pre and post workout shakes not included&#8230

Evening meal 30g dried apricots (20% of daily sugar)

Late night snack Bannana (20% of daily sugar.)

So without meaning to I have hit over 200% of daily sugar intake, which my body is obviously laying down as gut fat. - or rather slowly stripping as gut fat rather then removing quick!

So revised diet will be

Breakfast, - porridge [changed brand] (0% of sugar)

30g raisons (25% of daily sugar)

With fresh orange juce 50% water (15% of daily sugar)

Lunch apple (20% of sugar)

Afternoon plum (20% of daily sugar)

(pre and post workout shakes not included&#8230

Evening meal 30g dried apricots (20% of daily sugar)

Late night snack no sugar

So that half's my sugar intake. I have also removed the late night banana, I think late night carbs while trying to lose weight is not the best idea.

Ahh i love being a newbie... its funny. :bounce: :laugh:


----------



## Gent

For the record.

Bodyweight 82.5 KG

(height 6,2 Body fat 16-17%)

Goal fat burn(1st) and build muscle (2nd).

Training 4 day split. Mon,Tues Thurs,FRI

(cardio 4 times a week fast walking (1 hour each), squash once a week and a bike ride)

Desk job seated 8 hours a day.

7:00

Porridge 40-50 grams uncooked weight (with smi-skimmed milk)

30 grams raisons

30 grams protein shake

Cup of tea

Glass of half water half fresh orange

(glucosamine, cod liver oil, tribulus, green tea extract, multi-vit, Glutamine)

9:45

100g couscous

100g chicken brest

Plum

12:00

150g rice

Tin of tuna (100g)

Apple

15:00

100g couscous

100g chicken

Bananna

17:00 pre workout shake -N.O. etc&#8230;. (tribulus)

18:00-19:00 workout

19:00 post workout shake, 30 grams protein 10 grams casein

19:30 / stake / salmon / chicken -200g with about 100-200g of sweet potato / rice / -some vedge

(glucosamine, Vit B complex, tribulus)

21:45 Casein protein 30g.

:bounce:


----------



## Gent

Still training hard.* Still doing* a 4 day split. *Still reading and researching.* I am getting daily comments these days about how different I look.

I am almost exactly 6 months in now.* My body fat is now 15% and my old gut is all but gone.* My family shape not classic 6-pac but I am happy with progress.

*

Diet is as below;

*

*********** diet*****

*

07:30** ***********

Protien shake** 30

*Carb** Rasions*********** 15

Carbs** porridge* ******** 50

FAT**** ***********

*

09:30** ***********

Protien 3 eggs* 30

Carbs** Brownbread 1 slice**** 17

FAT**** *********** 30

*

12:00** ***********

Protien tuna tin*********** 30

Carbs** sweet potato*** 20

carbs*** vedge* 5

FAT**** ***********

*

03:00** ***********

chicken 100g * 30

Carbs** youghurt 200g 7

Carbs** apple / fruit***** 20

FAT**** ***********

*

pre workout (17:30)*** ***********

Protien ***********

Carbs** ***********

FAT**** ***********

*

post work out(18:30)* ***********

Protien all in one shake*********** 30

Carbs** all in one shake*********** 30

FAT**** all in one shake*********** 5

*

Evening meal 7:30***** ***********

Protien Fish / steak etc*********** 50

carbs*** vedge* 5

FAT**** *********** 16

*

late night 9:30 ***********

Protien casin shake***** 30

Carbs** ***********

FAT**** ***********

New 4 day split.

As I have got myself a new Smith machine I am deliberately over using it. Just for the thrill of using something new.

Monday

Day 1	Muscle Group	No	Exercise

1	Legs	24	SMITHS Squat

1	Legs	25	SMITHS Deadlift

1	Legs	26	leg extension

1	Legs	28	leg curl

1	Calves SMITHS Calf

Tuesday

Day 2	Muscle Group	No	Exercise

1	Triceps Standing overhead cable extension / pull over

1	Triceps Narrow grip SMITHS benches (overhead)

1	Triceps	12	Press down -use top bar arm by side.

1	Triceps Kickbacks (on flat bench, kneel and hand on bench)

3	Biceps Hammer curl

3	Biceps chins on bar

3	Biceps Preacher curls with straight bar.

Wednesday Rest

Thursday

Day 3	Muscle Group	No	Exercise

3	Back dumbbell row

3	Back Pull ups on BAR

3	Back SMITHS bent over row

3	Shoulders / Traps SMITHS shoulder press

3	Shoulders / Traps SMITHS shoulder shrug

3	Shoulders / Traps seated lateral raise SIDE

3	Shoulders / Traps seated lateral raise FRONT

Friday

Day 4	Muscle Group	No	Exercise

4	Chest SMITHS flat bench

4	Chest SMITHS incline Bench

4	Chest SMITHS decline bench

4	ABS Hanging pyke

4	ABS decline situps 3 x 30

4	ABS partial cable crunch

This is the best ab shot i can muster, obviously breathing in and obviously tensing. But its seriously better than it was!!!!










I think best exercises are, chin-ups, pull ups, Smiths squats and dead lifts for bulk. Also high rep's on calfs and high reps on abs. I am now making sure i nail bench pressing, i am frankly pants. (60 KG [3 sets of 7]  )

I think 110 KG deadlift is ok and 90KG Smiths squat is ok... -I am only 80KG!!!!

HGH? maybe in the future? My biggest concerns are where to get a clean and safe supply. That is not a question to forum, more a thought. I think its normal to worry that i will be conned, poisoned!!!! :confused1:

Oh i dont know....


----------



## wes

Great thread bud. Keep it up.


----------



## TH0R

Nice one Gent, big changes I see:thumbup1:

A question, how many sets do you do per exercise? I see a lot of arm work there.

Also the order you do your body seems a bit strange imo, you do Chest Friday,

then have 3 days leaving the upper body then you hit arms??

Its a little like your targeting your arms tbh, it'll work for now as its all new but

in the future I'd look at changing it a bit.

Is this the way your experienced mate is training?

HGH, you must be fcuking loaded:lol:

Well done though mate:thumb:


----------



## Gent

tel3563 said:


> Nice one Gent, big changes I see
> 
> A question, how many sets do you do per exercise? I see a lot of arm work there.
> 
> Also the order you do your body seems a bit strange imo, you do Chest Friday,
> 
> then have 3 days leaving the upper body then you hit arms??
> 
> Its a little like your targeting your arms tbh, it'll work for now as its all new but
> 
> in the future I'd look at changing it a bit.
> 
> Is this the way your experienced mate is training?
> 
> HGH, you must be fcuking loaded
> 
> Well done though mate


 (Hi Tel, - my bodybuilding godfather, and thanks WES for the encouragement)

-err font went a bit odd there ? - not deliberate. most odd?

Ok so sets are 7-7-7. Apart from ABS and calves (20+). From my Flex Mag and basic research that's about bang on for growth? I was going to do 5-5-5-5 but it just irritated me so I switched back.

The arm work is not deliberate? I am however deliberately doing Tri's on a separate day because they add lots of bulk to the arm. But other than that I thought it was a fair split across the body? :confused1: (noooooobeeeee fool!  )

Ahh the order. Yes I agree, this is a brand new routine this week was the first week. It's not the best order and next time I will change it. The previous order was not like this. I designed this by the pool in Malta on holiday. With a copy of flex magazine and a internet connection on my mobile. So the research is not as good as before.

My mate the world bench press champion does not train anything like this. His is very specialist training. Very very heavy and few reps etc. My other mate who has just been training for donkeys years (and has a body to show it), he has not fully seen this split. He trained last Friday with me, he liked Fridays training, but we didn't discuss the wider implications you have mentioned. -But we will be now!!!!!

What I am finding is there are no really totally wrong routines, as long as you change them every 4 weeks or so. -That assumes you use correct form and are doing the exercises correctly.

What am i saying i have only done this for less than 6 months, i know nothing!!!! 

Its the 15% bodyfat thats my biggest sucess. I need to get that down lower before the winter bulking!


----------



## TH0R

Gent said:


> Monday
> 
> Day 1 Muscle Group No Exercise
> 
> 1 Legs 24 SMITHS Squat
> 
> 1 Legs 25 SMITHS Deadlift
> 
> 1 Legs 26 leg extension
> 
> 1 Legs 28 leg curl
> 
> 1 Calves SMITHS Calf
> 
> Not keen on the Smiths mate, I'd of seriously considered a cage tbh, cheaper
> 
> and better.
> 
> Doing Deads and squats on same day, not recommended mate imo, unless
> 
> your doing Straight leg deadlifts with lighter weights.
> 
> Tuesday
> 
> Day 2 Muscle Group No Exercise
> 
> 1 Triceps Standing overhead cable extension / pull over
> 
> 1 Triceps Narrow grip SMITHS benches (overhead)
> 
> 1 Triceps 12 Press down -use top bar arm by side.
> 
> 1 Triceps Kickbacks (on flat bench, kneel and hand on bench)
> 
> Not sure how many sets your doing for these but its all to many isolation exercises
> 
> you need to build up a balanced body, not big arms:tongue:
> 
> 3 Biceps Hammer curl
> 
> 3 Biceps chins on bar
> 
> 3 Biceps Preacher curls with straight bar.
> 
> Wednesday Rest
> 
> Thursday
> 
> Day 3 Muscle Group No Exercise
> 
> 3 Back dumbbell row
> 
> 3 Back Pull ups on BAR
> 
> 3 Back SMITHS bent over row
> 
> 3 Shoulders / Traps SMITHS shoulder press
> 
> 3 Shoulders / Traps SMITHS shoulder shrug
> 
> 3 Shoulders / Traps seated lateral raise SIDE
> 
> 3 Shoulders / Traps seated lateral raise FRONT Imo this is overkill
> 
> I've never done them as I think the shoulder press hits front delts enough
> 
> plus all benching, so why do front raises?
> 
> Friday
> 
> Day 4 Muscle Group No Exercise
> 
> 4 Chest SMITHS flat bench
> 
> 4 Chest SMITHS incline Bench
> 
> 4 Chest SMITHS decline bench
> 
> 4 ABS Hanging pyke
> 
> 4 ABS decline situps 3 x 30
> 
> 4 ABS partial cable crunch
> 
> I'm jealous of your ab work, I wish I could manage the amount you do, but my
> 
> workouts would be well over an hour long, I try to stay 40-50 mins max
> 
> ...


Stay away from Flex magazine workouts, mostly regurgitated b*llocks

I think I've said it before but I'll say it again:whistling:

Too many isolation exercises, concentrate on Compound for a month or two,

see how your strength will go up, and if your lifting more on compounds I'll guarantee

your body will be growing faster, as long as food and rest are incorporated 

Long workouts are outdated imo, short sharp high intensity is the way forward.

Keep it up bro:thumbup1:


----------



## Gent

Got ya. Loud and clear. 

I think I will do that after this workout. I will do a 4-6 week stretch of just big stuff. It was in the back of my head, its coming to the front more and more. I'm still learning.

Remember with your experience Flex is all just regurgitated old stuff, but for me as a newbie the FSC-7 stuff Hany Rambod is doing is exciting and new for example. The workouts are all new to me as is the nutritional info!!!!

Each month it gives me something to read on the crapper, each day as I strain out the 6 eggs from the day before&#8230;.

Oh and all my workouts are 45 minutes or so. Some times it's a little longer as I am looking at my notes on form or changing weights about etc. Abs for me are easy, I guess after 8+ years of Karate they are still quite tough&#8230; The abs there on my list takes under 20 minutes&#8230;.

At the moment I am doing 20 minutes of HIIT cardio after the weights. I am trying to do 20 minutes of HIIT 5 times a week. :cool2:


----------



## Gent

Don't take my lack of posts as a sign I have stopped training. I am still here plugging away.

I am back on a 4 day split and doing it over mon/wed/fri/mon.

Every exercise i am doing on this current workout is a mass builder, pretty much

Things are moving on.

Deadlifts 135KG

Squats 90KG

Dumbbell rows 35KG

Shrugs 135KG

Calfs 135KG

curls 20KG (each arm)

Etc etc

The injury I picked up doing spread hand pull ups has subsided. I was gutted because my lats were almost just starting to spread and then I tore something and was unable to move my arm in the "lat" exercise way for 2 months.

As its winter I am now looking to bulk up a bit. My bodyfat is at 13-14%, but still no chance of a 6-pac!!! - hahahhah

But I did do 6 weeks of cutting to test it out, made me utterly miserable, I got results but decided it wasn't work feeling **** for. I think come January I may give it another ago. I discovered the golden key to fat loss is HIT cardio 20 minutes a day strips fat. ~there is just no argument.

Current diet. Every day except weekends, weekends is similar but sensible. cheat meal once a week. Tuesday / thursday i often have a normal healthy balanced meal in the evening.

7:30

75G porridge

15 g rasions

30 Grams whey

9:30

4 egg whites

2 bits of brown bread

12:00

Tin of albacore tune 120g

100g+ of pasta and a banana

15:00

100g chicken

Apple

=think i will add more carbs (brown pasta) here=

16:00

Protein bar

17:00

=think i will add a size up drink here=

17:30

Train

Post training

Size up drink

19:30

200g fish

100 G cous-cous

=think i will swap to brown pasta here=

21:30

100g ham and fin-crisp

Or milk and shredded wheat*

*oops!

-So I need to have more carbs all round to really bring the size on.

I was thinking about have a backed potato at lunch (AHHH not slow carbs!), dropping the cous-cous in the evening and going for pasta in the evening.

As the misses is now "keith cheggers" I am seriously tempted to do a cycle, but I just don't have the contacts, confidence or experience.

I don't like the idea of oral, because of the strain on the organs, but don't like the idea of injections.

I'll keep plugging away. :cool2:


----------



## T.F.

Welcome back, keep the training going, don't be sucked in by the myth about the 'toxicity of orals' Dum dum dum, they're not that bad in reality.


----------



## Gent

T.F. said:


> Welcome back, keep the training going, don't be sucked in by the myth about the 'toxicity of orals' Dum dum dum, they're not that bad in reality.


Hi Tim.

I have to be a little more careful than most when it comes to AAS, a few years back I had a spot of cancer.. The treatment to that (chemo 8 months and a month of radiation ) may have damaged my Liver and kidneys. The steroids I took when I had that treatment were pretty nasty!

Anyway, I went to the Dr three weeks a go for a standard checkup, I told the Dr I was training and taking why protein, creatine, beta-alananie etc&#8230; She freaked out and sent me for a blood test. The results came back and she said my liver and kidney function was poor.

I went back last week and had a second blood test after a week of no supplements. The Dr wanted to see if it changed my high urea and poor function results.

I suspect it will drop, thus proving that creatine etc gives the impression of bad urinary function, when it is infact healthy!

I'll update with the results when I get them. If it shows ok, I could be more tempted to do a short cycle. If I have poor function still, it would be foolish.

I cant forget Flex having a kidney transplant, Adreas Munzer's death or some of the on stage lock ups, collapses and faints. (yes i know these were all guys at contest size)


----------



## twin40s

welcome and hello


----------



## Gent

So I am still training hard (just don't get much chance to post these days). I managed to train all over Christmas, which was a result. So I could at least argue the extra calories could be used to grow!

Its now 1 year since I started. And about 8 months since I got the diet etc reasonable.

So these days my totals are a little better.

Deadlift 150KG 3 x 7

Squat 90KG 3 x 7 < my legs are often quite sore afterwards.

Bench 60Kg, 3 x 7 which is a 10KG improvement in the last few months. My training partner has helped a lot.

Calfs 150KG

These days on Bench I do flat incline and then dips. I try to get at least 1-2 forced reps each time (this is vital). Its working for me. I have started finishing off with a set of 100 with just an empty bar as a burner, again its working for me!

I am also eating more these days. I am deliberately eating big carb dense meals after training these days, rather than cous-cous and fish. I now have cous-cous and fish on recovery nights. - so the plan is to spike insulin after training to carry the aminos but not to spike it on rest nights to stop fat storage triggers. My body fat is up 3 % from 12% to 15%, but I have grown a reasonable amount. I am going to try to back it down to 12%. I think Cardio is clearly the key. - Its just i hate doing it!

I got my 2nd renal results back from the Dr and my urea / blood figure was apparently 5 when 3 is the normal. Which is not great, she advised I don't take "too much" protein. I am largely ignoring her. I am drinking plenty of water and although my renal results are not perfect (they are on the edge of normal) they are a very long way from organ failure. -She kind of admitted she wasnt too sure about this area...

:cool2:

Got a real bargain on Ebay with some (200KG) rubber coated weights on a tree, EZ curl bar, hammer barbell, short straight bar&#8230;.

When I went to pick them up the guy said the bidder who won the bench (for £50) had pulled out, I offered him £40. - SOLD!

He then said the pro lat pull down machine had sold for £150 odd had fallen through, I offered him £90 - SOLD!

I could sell them for that tomorrow!

My garage has carpet and is now heated its cold but better!


----------



## Gent

Ok just because I haven't updated this for a while does not mean I am not training. I think I did quite well over winter, but clearly with my bodyfat going back to 17% I was not 100% on track.

My "abs"sulute (get it hahaha) goal is now a 6-pac stroke getting to 8-10% bodyfat.

So this is the diet plan, i will do this for the next 12 weeks. 

7:00

75g porridge

30g raisins

30g Whey protein shake

9:30

I piece whole meal toast

4 egg whites

1 whole egg

12:00

120g tin albacore tuna.

75g Cous-cous

Vedge.

15:00

100g chicken

Apple

Pre-workout*

Banana *

Whey 30g*

Weights * (only on weights days*) or Bike ride

Post workout*

All-in-one shake (40g protein 30g carbs bccas etc)*

19:30

200g fish

200g ish sweet potato

Vedge

22:00

3 oatcakes (12g carb)

100g reduced fat butchers ham

Weights is (lighter weight 12-15 reps 1 minute rest)

Monday chest, tricpes, (then 20 mins ABS)

Tues 1 hour hard bike ride (ride home from work)

Wednesday Back, Bicepts (then 20 mins ABS)

Thurs 1 hour hard bike ride (ride home from work)

Friday Legs

Sat Sun - Bike rides&#8230;.

I have also started taking Garnell Nutrition's Lean Force. Yes I know that's not exactly hardcore, but I thought I would give it a go!!!! Took it for the first time today. it has totaly(!) removed all my apitite. Which will make things easyer.

If at the end of these 12 weeks, i have not made adiquate progress i know that i cant have a 6-pac. :sad:

I am sure the diet and training is about right. :confused1:


----------



## Gent

Have been playing with the macros slightly.

7:00

75g porridge

20g raisins

30g Whey protein shake

9:30

1 piece whole meal toast / or not. depends

4 egg whites

1 whole egg

12:00

120g tin albacore tuna. / or 100g of chicken

75g Cous-cous

Vedge.

15:00

100g chicken / or whey shake

Apple

Pre-workout*

Banana *

Whey 30g*

Weights * (only on weights days*) or Bike ride

Post workout*

All-in-one shake (40g protein 30g carbs bccas etc)*

19:30

200g fish / or lean mince / or chicken / or prawns

200g ish sweet potato

Vedge

22:00

2 oatcakes (10g carb)

150g of cottage cheese with 1tsp bannana Nesquick to flaviour.

This is shocking i weighed myself last night and i was 81.6. thats a drop of 3KG in two weeks. I suspect thats a loss of water fat and some muscle (and i did just have a huge turd after a hour on the bike).


----------



## gambitbullet

jirasak said:


> I know very good personal training. He also sell good cheap anabol / dianabol steroid stuff
> 
> you can send him an email to
> 
> [email protected]


reported!!!


----------

